# moving a shed



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

My neighbor has a 10x20 wood shed they want give me.how do you move this.is it possible.any suggestions would be great,thanks.


----------



## collinscraft2 (Sep 11, 2009)

I have moved sheds before by putting 3 or 4 inch PVC under it then rolling it. It takes at least 3 pcs. You can lift it with with hyd. jacks or floor jacks. Just be very careful to keep it balalnced. Also a cum-a-long to pull it onto a trailer works, if you have a trailer wide enough. You can also call a shed building co. and they will move it for you. Not sure what they charge.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

We moved one similar several years ago by jacking up the corners with farm jacks and backing a flatbed trailer under it. Depending on the size trailer , you might have to put blocks under it before you set it down so it clears the tires.


----------



## mitch mako 21 (May 30, 2009)

the pvc method works great. If you need to borrow some 4" pvc, I still have some from when I moved my shed. Have plenty of help available. I had 4 guys, they lifted one end of the shed up, and I backed my trailer to it, then we slid it on and tied it down
Oh crap, I just saw where you said it is 20'. May need to call in professionals


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Let us know what it costs to move it would you. My dad needs to move one back home in GA and I was wondering what the average cost was to have it done.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

If it's not to far, you can build a sled out of 4x6" post with a skid cut in the front. Notch out the 4x6 on top for a 2x6. Lift the shed from each sid with a floor jack and put the post in one at a time. Then lift the front and back and put in your 2x6 and nail them in the notches. The shed should be sitting on the post, but not the 2x6's. Tie a rope on as far to the outside of the 2x6 as you can and drag the the shed. A buddy of mine did a 12'x16 shed like this and pulled it with a Honda 420 4x4. You would be suprised how easy they move. Don't do it on soft wet ground.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

got a local quote 300-500 dollars.thanks for the info.thanks for for the offer mitch.im going to probably hire a pro.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

How far do you need to move it?


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

next door.my neighber forecolsed and take it.i had the measurments wrong.its 10x10


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

*slider bed wrecker*

Call around and get a wrecker with a slider bed. $100-$150
No way I'm paying $350-$400 to move it next door.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

A 10'x10' will be a LOT easier than a 10'x20'. Is there a fence or will it just be backyard to backyard ?


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

welldoya said:


> A 10'x10' will be a LOT easier than a 10'x20'. Is there a fence or will it just be backyard to backyard ?



Yep. That size you could do on a 2x6 sled like I described. You may be able to move it with a big riding lawnmower. No way I would pay to have that moved. Are the lots level with each other?


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

welldoya said:


> A 10'x10' will be a LOT easier than a 10'x20'. Is there a fence or will it just be backyard to backyard ?


Take out a section of fence.
It most likely is built on 4x4 base shaped like a skid.
Use a snatch strap and run it under the center of shed to the back wall.
Put a 2x4 thru the strap eye and the 2x4 across the bottom of backwall/base.
Pull into your yard with whatever.
Might need some wood laid out infront like railroad ties to help the shed slide easier.
I have the strap if you want to borrow to do it.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

the wrecker sounds good.thanks


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

*shed move*

I had my last shed ( 10X20) moved on a wrecker slider bed.

Less than $100.00


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

If you decide to move it yourself i have a dozen or so 8"x 36" metal bollard pipes that i used to use for moving sheds. Be glad to let you borrow them.


----------



## xxxxxxkidsoncoffee (Apr 30, 2008)

Flatbed tow truck moved mine from Mobile AL to here for $300. I'm sure it'd be pretty cheap for you. Just have to make sure there's no powerlines or trees in the way. The shed would sit pretty high up on the truck.


----------

